
How to de-Google your Android phone - feross
https://nolanlawson.com/2019/06/13/how-to-de-google-your-android-phone/
======
ocdtrekkie
Incredibly, incredibly accurate to my experiences with using Android without
Google for a while. Particularly the bit about third party apps requiring Play
Services. If you can find enough apps you need via F-Droid or sideloading, you
may do "okay" using the stock ROM but disabling every Google package known to
man for a while. But sooner or later you'll hit a must have that works fine on
Windows and iOS but not on your deGoogled Android.

